# Ruger Growing Like a Weed



## DennisC (Aug 3, 2013)

Compiled pictures over the past 10 weeks to get a "pseudo time lapse" thing. Thought others might find it interesting


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

the one with him sleeping on the book case is really funny


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Ruger is a stud!! I love the one with snow on his nose! ! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

Soooo cute!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Too adorable.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Gorgeous puppy! :wub:


----------



## DennisC (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you all for the kind words. It had been a few years since we've had a pup around and you forget how much fun they can be, but they do grow up quick. Although I've had GSDs my whole life, there is so much to learn and so many new things for each dog; this forum has been great and a huge help when you want you just need to get some advice/opinions. Thank you all.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Ruger is a very handsome pup.


----------



## DennisC (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you Larhage, I think so.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Love the beautiful pup. Treasure that bookcase photo... We still think back to when Gunther could fit in there. Now he reaches the 3rd shelf lol


----------



## DennisC (Aug 3, 2013)

Ellimaybel said:


> Love the beautiful pup. Treasure that bookcase photo... We still think back to when Gunther could fit in there. Now he reaches the 3rd shelf lol


Ain't that the truth. They grow so quick, I think he stopped fitting about 15 minutes after I took the picture


----------



## platz34 (Jan 24, 2014)

I love how they like to sleep upside down all stretched out. It's so funny


----------



## DennisC (Aug 3, 2013)

platz34 said:


> I love how they like to sleep upside down all stretched out. It's so funny


It's amazing how twisted they can make themselves


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

The progression is fascinating to me. Thank you for sharing,.

He's such a nice looking GSD. Your pictures show how dang fast they grow up. I'm planning on taking plenty of pics when I get my pup in a few weeks.


----------



## enh811 (Jan 23, 2014)

Love all of the pics! What a cutie!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

I feel bad that he can no longer relax on the shelf. It goes by so quickly. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

They grow up way too fast....for me.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Love this! He is adorable.. I especially like the book case one!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Very handsome! I love all the different ear shots.


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

So very cute, don't you just love it when they get upside down against a wall- only a GSD!!!!! Enjoy! Bob


----------



## DennisC (Aug 3, 2013)

New picture. Ruger's serious look at 18 weeks old


----------

